

Show HN: Hacker News IRC channel - robbiet480
http://webchat.freenode.net/?randomnick=1&channels=%23%23hackernews&uio=d4

======
nathanpc
Awesome idea. Great for real-time discussions about HN posts.

~~~
madmaze
agreed, hopefully we can keep this going

------
Achshar
Maybe we can ask pg to add it in page footer? There has to be some official
affiliation for it to gain momentum for any more than the front-page life of
this post.

~~~
madmaze
agreed, I think it would be a great addition to the community.. Id volunteer
to OP

------
antihero
What about #startups?

~~~
exDM69
I'm sure there are lots of people like me who are not interested about
startups at all but come here for the "hacking" part of hacker news. I do
realize that hacker news once used to be called startup news and is run by a
startup incubator, but to me this is just a great place for technical articles
and discussions.

~~~
davidw
There's plenty of tech talk in #startups too. It's also more informal, ruder
at times, and altogether a wilder and less-tamed corner of the internet.

Naturally, it is in no way "official" or associated with YCombinator in any
way shape or form.

------
udp
Hopefully this will settle down soon - currently seems to be overrun by
trolls.

I think only allowing registered nicks would be a very good idea.

~~~
dysoco
Nah, it's just sarcastic humor.

~~~
andrewcooke
yeah, i thought "NLTK is lame" was hilarious. it's that kind of biting,
subversive sarcasm that we need more of. maybe it could be made into a light
night show. cult following - attract the thought leaders with a wry edge. that
kind of thing.

~~~
bravura
I wrote NLTK is lame. I don't think I used that exact language, I think I just
said I don't think it's useful.

I have been doing NLP for a decade and don't see the use in NLTK. Most NLP
practitioners with whom I have spoken seem to agree.

~~~
andrewcooke
oh come on. the person you were chatting to (working hard to raise the level
of conversation) even called you (or whoever used the expression) out on it,
asking why it was "lame" (their quotes, in the reply).

~~~
bravura
I don't have the chat history handy, but I replied to the effect of: "If I
need a POS tagger, I will get a specialized POS tagger." Someone else chimed
in and criticized NLTK (noting that it seemed rudimentary).

Then discussion moved on, and I don't think I was asked any followup
questions.

I don't think the pace was any different than other IRC channels, where
sometimes people get bored of an interesting topic quickly, before it's really
been explored.

I'm happy to discuss my criticisms of NLTK. I'll be giving a talk at PyData in
NYC in about two weeks and I'll be discussing my choices in more depth.

------
cmelbye
Hacker News already has IRC, it's #startups isn't it?

~~~
nathanpc
That's not the official Hacker News IRC channel

~~~
daleharvey
neither is this one? but one has been around for years

------
milkmiruku
In case you're about to jump into your IRC client to join, note that it's
##hackernews not #hackernews.

